# Friday Pictures!!!!!!



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Some of the mud park for my buds! The last pic was last weekend, me and Jr running uphill. Almost everything is exact except for hair, lol. Love that pic!


----------



## chubri777 (Aug 11, 2005)

What do soldiers do when they return from an 11 1/2 month deployment of daily fighting in Afghanistan? 
They stock up on essentials and celebrate a little too much. I just hope he gets out of his system before he comes home on leave.
It's nice of the US Army to provide them with an infant bathtub


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

The beginning and end to a good day....


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

More pics, me and Jr breaking in the new 900. Needed mud tires! 
Last pic, we wont get stuck as often:cheers: Shes growing


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

From the Lonestar Roundup Hotrod Show in Austin TX this past weekend:


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Cool pics folks. 
Bill, is that a Hudson Hornet? Man some nice rides there.

Been awhile since I posted a few.


----------



## wareagle1979 (Jun 22, 2005)

*New to me toy*

We went out and tried to put a dent in the marsh pig population! Had a blast with some good friends.

Brian


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

*House Progress*

Man is it going fast!
1. 3 weeks ago
2. Yesterday-back
3. carport
4. front
5. backyard
6. cedar back porch


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

stargazer said:


> Cool pics folks.
> Bill, is that a Hudson Hornet? Man some nice rides there.


I thought it was a 52 Ford Tudor with the front turn signals removed, but maybe you're right.


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

Miscellaneous pics of wife and daughters at the ranch Easter Weekend.


----------



## CulturedHick (Jun 11, 2011)

A smoked pork butt:









My reloading bench:


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

kisssm


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

My wife...Cancer Free for now...Thanks to all of you for the Prayers and encouragement...check up in 2 months.

Special thanks to Blake (Haute Pursuit) for helping and giving us a home away from home the last 2 months. Gonna miss his crazy Labs.

Ringing the Bell...the last of 33 radiation treatments
51 roses ...one for each chemo/radiation treatment
Time to go home...


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

awesome chiefcharlie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TomCat (Jan 6, 2006)

Chief
I was thinking about you guys last week. Good to hear all is going well.

T/C


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

A buddy and I are working on a prototype we call a "beach pit"

Light weight, low cost cooker that we hope some folks will buy on a whim on the way to the beach...

View attachment 478970
View attachment 478971
View attachment 478972
View attachment 478973


Still a work in process. Once the prototype is completed and tested we'll make a run of 18 units, set up on the side of I-37 South @ 1604 and see how they sell.


----------



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

Simply Outstanding Chief! Them catfish and crappie better be on guard, the Lioness will be after em before they know it! The mods won't let me give her 51 so this will have to do!


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

Been playing with meme creators lately. Silly, I know, but its fun for me.


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

More memes









This is my cousin's wife
Donna Lee Green Dockery


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

This is what happens when you are doing donuts in the middle of HWY 3. Someone comes along and plows into you and you end up with an open femur fracture sticking out 4 inches.

Of course the fifth of Rum he admitted to drinking didn't help matters, well except for the pain of the broken femur.










Those Mutton Busters shoot out in a blur. lol









Bull Rider gets hung up and flung like a rag doll, rodeo bull fighter jumps in to try and get Bull Riders arm loose. Bull fighter gets kicked and it opens up his calf.

We tell him he will need stitches, he tells us he needs us to bandage it so he can get back out to protect his Cowboys. One bandage later, out he goes.

Saw him last night during the bull riding and he never went for stitches. Going to take forever to heal up and be ugly, if it doesn't get infected. Cleaned it up and wrapped it real good for the event. 









Got the results for the tumor I had removed, which was almost the size of a ping pong ball. Doctor said cancer, but it is margin free and no further treatment necessary. 

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## hook'n'em (Aug 11, 2007)

Great news on the tumor FireEater and awesome news chiefcharlie!! God is great.


----------



## Never easy (Mar 20, 2006)

my drive into work today...

little burger for lunch yesterday...

wifes new toy, dont understand why she wanted it its a third car for us and will just sit.... but i guess a happy wife is a happy life right...


----------



## Brother Bob (Jul 27, 2004)

*Pics*

Mr. Bill Samuels from the Maker's Mark Cocktail Party.

Senior Ambassador Bob!


----------



## BigNate523 (May 19, 2010)

FireEater said:


> This is what happens when you are doing donuts in the middle of HWY 3. Someone comes along and plows into you and you end up with an open femur fracture sticking out 4 inches.
> 
> Of course the fifth of Rum he admitted to drinking didn't help matters, well except for the pain of the broken femur.
> 
> ...


yeah my buddy got stepped on and broke his leg had a nice gash too ended up getting infected he almost lost his leg hopefully ole boy got it cleaned out good


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

First, a rose for Robs.

The rest are from my recent trip on the North Carolina outer banks. I took tons of pics but these are just a few. Most are self explanatory, that is the Cape Hatteras lighthouse.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Well maybe not a hornet, Now that I pulled one up from the net, Bodylines dont look right. Id be intrested in knowing...Talking about the purple one.



Pocketfisherman said:


> I thought it was a 52 Ford Tudor with the front turn signals removed, but maybe you're right.


----------



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

*Who says ya have to be in Saltwater*

To catch 100# fish?










Two of my favorites Zip and my daughter Abigael


----------



## Reel-tor (May 21, 2004)

stargazer said:


> Well maybe not a hornet, Now that I pulled one up from the net, Bodylines dont look right. Id be intrested in knowing...Talking about the purple one.


It's a Mercury circa 1950 (could be 49, 50 or 51). Too much has been changed to be definitive. Best guess would be 1950 model.


----------



## CAPSIZED (Aug 10, 2004)

Hungry Yet?


----------



## chubri777 (Aug 11, 2005)

Another rose for Robs.


----------



## MissingSTexas (Oct 3, 2007)

*Selling my tractor*

Sad to see it go, but could use the $ for other things...


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

Somewhere in the GOM between from Destin, FL and Venice, FL. 6'-8's off of Cape Fear, NC running downsea at 24kts. Washed down, ready for a rum drink in Norfolk, VA.


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

Av's Game last month
Cemetary- hands down my favorite Cab Sauvignon from NAPA
New Fishin Lures for up here
Hunting bag
New Hogue grip for the Kimber
Last Duck trip in Texas this year
Office View Today
Dogs resting after dinner


----------



## Capt.Cook (May 27, 2004)

*Amistad*

Chris with a couple bass he caught at Amistad.


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

Christmas Dinner
Couple of my ARs at the ranch
Ranch Toys
Rockies Game Sat night...was sub 30 degrees
New Trijicon
Work Work Work
This pond is now full thanks to all the rain in the hill country


----------



## HarborHustler (Nov 30, 2011)

sitting at work my desktop image always reminds me of where id rather be.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

*Pasture Pics..*

Beautiful compared to last year.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Congrats Robs! 

Can't pick 'em all

Dixie in the mancave

Back of old Cameron Iron

Molten pipe

Working in 13.8 KV switchgear


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Raines cards :smile:

Some of her buddies made her go eat crawfish with them last Sunday


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

*Friday Pics*

1. Wild bunny I caught the night before Easter

2. My son at the Welder Ranch Easter weekend

3. Cub Scout camp out

4. Got my bobcat pelt back

5. My son with the bobcat

6. Myself with the bobcat

7. Decent buck

8. Ribbon snake I caught in the yard.


----------



## threeredfish (Aug 24, 2009)

*wish i was doing this....*

two bucks taken from NY, Adirondack Mountains. we walked back in seven miles and made camp. loved it. no one else, no sign of man for ten days.....


----------



## BIGMIKE77 (May 2, 2009)

threeredfish said:


> two bucks taken from NY, Adirondack Mountains. we walked back in seven miles and made camp. loved it. no one else, no sign of man for ten days.....


 Took a trip to Lake Placid and stayed at a lodge.. sometime in the early morning, was headed outside, flipped on the outside light and as i looked out the window, 6 big ol' shooters not 50 feet away .... to bad i went when it wasnt hunting season or i would have had to give chase and throw a few rocks


----------



## white cap (Jun 11, 2004)

Robs and Rainey!

Our Prayers and thoughts have been answered......Thank Lord

wc


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

DAM Charlie! That last picture got me a little choked up!

I'm so very happy to hear that the cancer is gone... give Rob's a hug from me!


----------



## Tight Knot (Sep 8, 2004)

WHITE CAP said:


> Robs and Rainey!
> 
> Our Prayers and thoughts have been answered......Thank Lord
> 
> wc


Amen buddy Amen!


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

Just pieced these video clips together from the Rodeo last night that I shot while working EMT duties.


----------



## threeredfish (Aug 24, 2009)

BIGMIKE77 said:


> Took a trip to Lake Placid and stayed at a lodge.. sometime in the early morning, was headed outside, flipped on the outside light and as i looked out the window, 6 big ol' shooters not 50 feet away .... to bad i went when it wasnt hunting season or i would have had to give chase and throw a few rocks


placid is nice country with big hills and big bucks. we were 50 miles s sw as a crow flies. that second buck was over 200 pounds. and he got heavier the longer we dragged him around in the hills.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

After your done with Capsized appetizer ... Dig In..

Red Chile Sockeyed Salmon w/ toasted vinaigrette

Garlic n Lemon Cheek- en

Tuna Melts

Central America Guinea 

Last and not least.. She getting closer to that license..


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

dang, dave does it again!


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

carryyourbooks said:


> dang, dave does it again!


Got to keep the stomach of 2cool full.. lol


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

Bella likes a good view.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Cooked up some mudbugs this past Sunday...

Granddaughter ain't scared of no mudbug...1 year old & fearless.
Her and big Brother cruising the backyard, and had to stop for a cold one !

Life is good....then ya have Grand kids, and it's great !!!


----------



## FishBone (Oct 11, 2004)

New puppy.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Got a new cookbook

grilled salmon bernaise sauce with grilled zucchini and yellow squash

Strip steak and garlic sauteed asparagus

Shrimp and crawfish potatoes, corn, mushrooms and sausage I cooked at work today!!

Greek pork chops and grilled zuchinni,yellow squash and mushrooms

Finally I broke down and installed the front door myself.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

And the back door as well

Before and after.


----------



## tentcotter (Oct 23, 2009)

*Just kidding*

1. Turtle
2. Turtle soup


----------



## jaycf7 (May 30, 2009)

Captain Dave said:


> Got to keep the stomach of 2cool full.. lol


And finally i see your food AFTER i have eaten lunch for once!!

Just some pics off an old album....


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Why are all the bud lights empty but the gatoraid is unopened?? LOL


----------



## Ted Gentry (Jun 8, 2004)

A few from last week.


----------



## Ted Gentry (Jun 8, 2004)

A few more.


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Today in Sargent 

Danbury Pics


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

What lure is that Pro and did it work? I'm tired of throwing spinner baits.....


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Pink Skitterwalk, Bass love em


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Thanks, I'm all over it!.....green on the way...


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

This chartreuse spinner bait is workin, I'm just ready to try something else. The crankbaits I tried run too deep, always fighting moss...


----------



## Ted Gentry (Jun 8, 2004)

Brete said:


> View attachment 479295
> 
> 
> This chartreuse spinner bait is workin, I'm just ready to try something else. The crankbaits I tried run too deep, always fighting moss...


Get rid of that crappie koozie, start drinking a real beer, and the fish will come.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Ted Gentry said:


> Get rid of that crappie koozie, start drinking a real beer, and the fish will come.


Lol.....I was afraid it was too dark and no one would be able to appreciate the koozie!!!!

And where'd that spam thingy come from???.......I must be posting too much.....


----------



## jaycf7 (May 30, 2009)

Rack Ranch said:


> Why are all the bud lights empty but the gatoraid is unopened?? LOL


Gatorade keeps ice better? Lol or the rEd drunk em on the way home. Hahah


----------



## Capt.Cook (May 27, 2004)

Chris and his buddie Matt with Jose.


----------

